# Manchester people on bikes......



## SavageHoutkop (30 Jun 2016)

Less than two weeks to comment on proposed changes to the flagship Oxford Road scheme. 

http://www.manchesterfoe.org.uk/loveyourbike/oxford-road-2016/


----------



## Globalti (30 Jun 2016)

I've seen the scheme and can't help wondering how long it will be before the press are gleefully reporting collisions between cyclists and pedestrians.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2016)

From what I've seen its crap. Total mess.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2016)

I think the curbs and bollards are damn right dangerous


----------



## SavageHoutkop (30 Jun 2016)

Why are the bollards dangerous?


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Why are the bollards dangerous?


Because the Lycra louts will be racing down it chasing their Strava times, those that are more like the guy in the video will be fine


----------



## SavageHoutkop (30 Jun 2016)

Honestly, as a utility cyclist, this is what we need. Yes, there are points I don't agree with, but the overall design is a vast improvement on previous. If the changes they are proposing go ahead it's vastly less safe that it could be especially the loading bay changes and the changes outside St James' office block.


----------



## Noru (2 Jul 2016)

Manchester city centre really segregated cycle lanes. I know we've not got the budget of London but its a step in the right direction.
I understand that current cyclists may feel safe on the road but these are needed to encourage people who current think it's too risky.

If Manchester's really genuine about changing how people get around the city, they should reduce the quantity of city centre parking for every park & ride built.
I only made the mistake of driving into the centre of Oxford once when I lived in Witney, realised there was insufficient parking drove back out and used the Park & Ride. I then cycled or used a P&R every time I visited Oxford for the years I lived there.
Less private cars would benefit cyclists, pedestrians, emergency services, taxi's, buses and the metro.


----------



## Pete Owens (3 Jul 2016)

I didn't realise there was anyone left who still thought painting cycle lanes in the door zone was a remotely sensible thing to do. Perhaps the designers should be invited to join a class of nine year olds on a bikability course to have it explained to them why riding in the door zone is a very bad idea.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jul 2016)

fossyant said:


> I think the curbs and bollards are damn right dangerous


The promotional video show that Lycra louts will still be safer using the road than now. I think the optional segregated cycle lane will be attractive to the utility cyclist who's only interested in getting to or from home or work safely and has no interest in Strava times.


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> The promotional video show that Lycra louts will still be safer using the road than now. I think the optional segregated cycle lane will be attractive to the utility cyclist who's only interested in getting to or from home or work safely and has no interest in Strava times.


And then the morons will be screaming at them to 'get in the f'kin cycle lane' 

The optional bit will be largely overlooked, Mancs are not the brightest of people


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> The promotional video show that Lycra louts will still be safer using the road than now. I think the optional segregated cycle lane will be attractive to the utility cyclist who's only interested in getting to or from home or work safely and has no interest in Strava times.


...which is exactly what they are building for (allegedly). MCR is targeting 10% of trips by bike by ? 2020 ?
(utility cyclist WAVES FRANTICALLY FROM THE CORNER).


----------



## glenn forger (4 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> The promotional video show that Lycra louts will still be safer using the road than now. I think the optional segregated cycle lane will be attractive to the utility cyclist who's only interested in getting to or from home or work safely and has no interest in Strava times.



You reckon any cyclist who uses the road is a lout? I shun crap lanes like most sensible cyclists, don't slag us off for trying to stay safe please.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jul 2016)

Just nuke the friggin place from orbit.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> You reckon any cyclist who uses the road is a lout? I shun crap lanes like most sensible cyclists, don't slag us off for trying to stay safe please.


Wtf? Over reaction there dude. I was referring to those who go as fast as they can and expect the rest of the highway users to get out of the way. 
The cycling equivalent of a 'boy racer'.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> You reckon any cyclist who uses the road is a lout? I shun crap lanes like most sensible cyclists, don't slag us off for trying to stay safe please.


And those who use them are not sensible?


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (4 Jul 2016)

Noru said:


> If Manchester's really genuine about changing how people get around the city, they should reduce the quantity of city centre parking for every park & ride built.



Yet more and more cars are being forced into the city centre every few months. As they constantly remove car parks to build more and more overpriced apartments.

When I started working in the city centre 3 years ago, I parked about 15 minute cycle away, took it in my car and then cycled through the centre. The price was increase to that ABOVE city centre prices, and then later closed. I then rented a space from a friend who lived on the edge of Salford and cycled in. When he moved, I found a car park that was again closer into the city, about a 10 minute walk. 18 months ago it was £12 per week, within 12 months it had climbed to £27 per week! As more and more car parks closed, and this was getting full by 8am.

A few months ago, that too closed so that they can build apartments on it, 1 bed apartments for £900 pcm! There are now 600 cars from that car park alone that need to find more spaces.

Manchester need to increase the quantity of parking at the edges, as the current trend of allowing car parks on the edges to be removed in favour of more accomodation is what is forcing the cars into the city centre.

Previously I have been unable to use trains as I often work outside of the hours which the trains are running, thankfully, I have an understanding employer. Who has given me permission to work reduced hours (at the same salary), and plan shifts around train times. But I understand I am extremely lucky in that, but there are many that won't be lucky. Manchester housing is far too expensive, so many commute from cheaper surrounding areas, but then Manchesters policies make it difficult for those people to travel into the city, it's bizarre.


----------



## glenn forger (4 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> And those who use them are not sensible?



The lanes are for novice or nervous cyclists. Why did you call those who choose not to use them louts?


----------



## glenn forger (4 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> Wtf? Over reaction there dude. I was referring to those who go as fast as they can and expect the rest of the highway users to get out of the way.
> The cycling equivalent of a 'boy racer'.



You can tell what cyclists are thinking? What incident are you talking about, or is it just going fast that makes a cyclist a lout?


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (4 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> You can tell what cyclists are thinking? What incident are you talking about, or is it just going fast that makes a cyclist a lout?



If they're going faster than me, they're a lycra lout. Nothing to do with fitness


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> The lanes are for novice or nervous cyclists. Why did you call those who choose not to use them louts?


I'd object to being a 'novice' or 'nervous'.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (4 Jul 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> I'd object to being a 'novice' or 'nervous'.



Trying to say it's shameful to be a novice, or nervous?!!


----------



## glenn forger (4 Jul 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> I'd object to being a 'novice' or 'nervous'.



get some training, your local council will offer some. Behave like traffic and you'll be fine.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Jul 2016)

Is that designed to make me cross? I don't need training. I don't want to behave like traffic. I dislike taking primary as it means I need to cycle for too fast for too long, with inevitable conflict from drivers who can't stand being held up for more than a second. I don't want to have to cycle at 30mph. I want to ride my bike from A to B without being squashed by a numpty driver.


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Is that designed to make me cross? I don't need training. I don't want to behave like traffic. I dislike taking primary as it means I need to cycle for too fast for too long, with inevitable conflict from drivers who can't stand being held up for more than a second. I don't want to have to cycle at 30mph. I want to ride my bike from A to B without being squashed by a numpty driver.


I find that ignoring certain people on this forum makes it a much moe pleasant place to be, you may or may not want to do likewise.


----------



## glenn forger (4 Jul 2016)

if you don't need training then you're not a novice, so what are you upset about?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Jul 2016)

You said the lanes are for 'novice' or 'nervous' cyclists. I'm neither and I would much rather be in a safe cycle lane than playing with traffic.


----------



## glenn forger (4 Jul 2016)

You think cyclists using the road are "playing"? I think your troubles on the road may be connected with your ignorant attitude. Stop attacking people doing nothing wrong. If you want to use the lane then knock yourself out.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Jul 2016)

I can think of no other word to describe it, it's a pure on adrenaline rush from start to finish, with close passes, door zones, people pulling into and out of parking / loading... In all honesty, if I was forced to be a vehicular cyclist, I'd stop riding. 

I don't think I've 'attacked' anyone.


----------



## glenn forger (4 Jul 2016)

Why do you think collisions are more frequent on cycle lanes? The road is often much safer. Fewer junctions, for a start. But your choice of words is what worries me, it's similar to pig ignorant drivers who feel any cyclist who shuns the lane is fair game. It's a nasty, hateful attitude.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Jul 2016)

Depends if you design the lane properly or not. The design of this one *was* quite good and is potentially being watered down to being a silly, unsafe design.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (4 Jul 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> I don't want to behave like traffic.



If you're using the road you ARE traffic.

Behaving unlike traffic is likely why you have so many conflicts, riding too near the kerb.

Ride like traffic there will be less close passes, less door zones, better visibility for people pulling out, as they're looking where the traffic IS.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jul 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> If you're using the road you ARE traffic.
> 
> Behaving unlike traffic is likely why you have so many conflicts, riding too near the kerb.
> 
> Ride like traffic there will be less close passes, less door zones, better visibility for people pulling out, as they're looking where the traffic IS.


 I'm not convinced that some people on here understand just how busy the 'curry mile' area is. I've cycles it a few times during rush hour traffic, and it isn't something I'd like to do regularly.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> The lanes are for novice or nervous cyclists. Why did you call those who choose not to use them louts?


Wow, just wow.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (4 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> I'm not convinced that some people on here understand just how busy the 'curry mile' area is. I've cycles it a few times during rush hour traffic, and it isn't something I'd like to do regularly.



I certainly know how busy curry mile is. It's not a fun road in a car nevermind on a bicycle. But it is certainly not a road I would try and ride in secondary position!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jul 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I certainly know how busy curry mile is. It's not a fun road in a car nevermind on a bicycle. But it is certainly not a road I would try and ride in secondary position!


Who said they did?


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (4 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> Who said they did?


@SavageHoutkop Saying that he dislikes primary, and suffers from lots of close passes.

I was making the connection between very busy roads like curry mile, and remaining in secondary. Vs being traffic in Primary.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jul 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> @SavageHoutkop Saying that he dislikes primary, and suffers from lots of close passes.
> 
> I was making the connection between very busy roads like curry mile, and remaining in secondary. Vs being traffic in Primary.


ah, I missed that, but tbf, close passes would happen in that area even if one was in primary. For some reason the driving standards seem to drop and there's a lot more Mr Wheelers (the oldies will get the Disney reference).


----------



## glenn forger (4 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> Wow, just wow.



Um, ok. Fancy answering the question now? If you ride around with this massive chip on your shoulder I think I know why you don't enjoy riding.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Jul 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> If you're using the road you ARE traffic.
> Behaving unlike traffic is likely why you have so many conflicts, riding too near the kerb.
> Ride like traffic there will be less close passes, less door zones, better visibility for people pulling out, as they're looking where the traffic IS.



By 'conflict' I mean drivers getting angry that you are in the middle of the lane.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Jul 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I certainly know how busy curry mile is. It's not a fun road in a car nevermind on a bicycle. But it is certainly not a road I would try and ride in secondary position!


I don't. I didn't ride that route before the installation of the new lanes, I used alternates. I wouldn't ride it (at all, primary or secondary) before then.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> ah, I missed that, but tbf, close passes would happen in that area even if one was in primary. For some reason the driving standards seem to drop and there's a lot more Mr Wheelers (the oldies will get the Disney reference).


It was never passes that were the issue there it was idiots deciding they actually were going to turn / uturn / park / reverse / whatever, especially in the evenings. Mornings usually few issues.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Jul 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> @SavageHoutkop Saying that he dislikes primary


I'm a she.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (4 Jul 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> I'm a she.


Apologies


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (4 Jul 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> By 'conflict' I mean drivers getting angry that you are in the middle of the lane.



I'd rather drivers be angry and me be safe, than them pass close but be happy.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Jul 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I'd rather drivers be angry and me be safe, than them pass close but be happy.


I can't cope with that level of aggression on a daily basis. And aggression tends to result in irresponsible passes, which normally mean cutting in dangerously at pedestrian refuges or other pinch points.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> The promotional video show that Lycra louts will still be safer using the road than now. I think the optional segregated cycle lane will be attractive to the utility cyclist who's only interested in getting to or from home or work safely and has no interest in Strava times.



It's not strava times, it's just dangerous as all folk move at different pace and you will be forced to go the same pace as the slowest, some idiots will get impatient.

There are much better routes into the city, Alexander Road being much better, but it's further west for those not willing to go a little further. I avoid Oxford/Wilmslow Road when cycling.

I commuted at a good pace, but not without consideration for others - part of the reason I never used Oxford Road, especially the Curry Mile. I've stopped commuting into Manchester as I was hit 3 times in a year, and the last time nearly left me paralysed. I'm in the car now. I'm only able to potter about now due to the damage done - I ride on the turbo, and a little bit along the canal or the coastal path in Wales. My cycling in traffic is finished. I don't trust anyone.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Yet more and more cars are being forced into the city centre every few months. As they constantly remove car parks to build more and more overpriced apartments.
> 
> When I started working in the city centre 3 years ago, I parked about 15 minute cycle away, took it in my car and then cycled through the centre. The price was increase to that ABOVE city centre prices, and then later closed. I then rented a space from a friend who lived on the edge of Salford and cycled in. When he moved, I found a car park that was again closer into the city, about a 10 minute walk. 18 months ago it was £12 per week, within 12 months it had climbed to £27 per week! As more and more car parks closed, and this was getting full by 8am.
> 
> ...



I'm with you there. I now drive, but park out near Hulme, despite my spinal injuries, it's been impossible to get a space near work, so I have a 15 minute walk ontop of the drive - I'm not complaining, it's an extra 30 mins gentle exercise. The public transport would involve nearly an hour's walk each way ontop of un-reliable trains. I'm only part time at the minute, but I've negotiated early starts, so I can finish about 4 and get home and ride after work off road or garage).


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> I can't cope with that level of aggression on a daily basis. And aggression tends to result in irresponsible passes, which normally mean cutting in dangerously at pedestrian refuges or other pinch points.



This is why I've stopped cycling into Manchester ! It's actually less stressful to drive (yep shock horror) - turn up the radio, air con on, and go with the slow flow into town. I've had a fair share of drivers deliberately cutting you up when on the bike, and then give you verbal when you shout - phone using, coffee drinking, weed smoking).

In the last year, I had one driver clip me from the rear = broken ribs, and drove off, one on the wrong side of the road, and I ended up bonnet surfing, no damage as I flew off the bike braking so hard, then the right turner who nearly had me in nappies for the rest of my life.

I've never had any issues in the late evenings or weekends when I went out training outside of rush hour. It's the 'must get there at all costs' attitude of many drivers.

The 'Corridor' as it's known has been badly cobbled together for cyclists. I just think there will be collisions once the students are back.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Jul 2016)

Hope it's not here? http://www.manchesterconfidential.co.uk/news/manchesters-tallest-skyscraper-approved


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (4 Jul 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Hope it's not here? http://www.manchesterconfidential.co.uk/news/manchesters-tallest-skyscraper-approved


Thats the one. The exact car park I used to park on eventually


----------



## User32269 (5 Jul 2016)




----------



## Siclo (7 Jul 2016)

fossyant said:


> There are much better routes into the city, Alexander Road being much better,



If you mean Alexandra Road, yep totally agree, and it's just been re-surfaced, it's billiard table smooth now.



fossyant said:


> I just think there will be collisions once the students are back.



I'm expecting a LOT of left hooks, the whole lot just makes my spidey senses tingle. I've changed my route for the last/first bit of my commute, I work on Oxford Road, so I'm only on it for a 100 metres or so. 

I'd rather be splitting lanes on the Parkway than trying to turn right out of the infra-structure.


----------



## mythste (7 Jul 2016)

fossyant said:


> This is why I've stopped cycling into Manchester ! It's actually less stressful to drive (yep shock horror) - turn up the radio, air con on, and go with the slow flow into town. I've had a fair share of drivers deliberately cutting you up when on the bike, and then give you verbal when you shout - phone using, coffee drinking, weed smoking).
> 
> In the last year, I had one driver clip me from the rear = broken ribs, and drove off, one on the wrong side of the road, and I ended up bonnet surfing, no damage as I flew off the bike braking so hard, then the right turner who nearly had me in nappies for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...



I've just started commuting from Chorlton to Bury, so far so good but you do gotta have your wits about you...

Currently trying to find a better way onto the A56 that isnt that 4 lane bit off the massive roundabout (Apologies, I don't know the names of places yet! :lol)


----------



## Siclo (8 Jul 2016)

mythste said:


> I've just started commuting from Chorlton to Bury, so far so good but you do gotta have your wits about you...
> 
> Currently trying to find a better way onto the A56 that isnt that 4 lane bit off the massive roundabout (Apologies, I don't know the names of places yet! :lol)



It's bit of extra distance but I'd go past Old Trafford and the Imperial War Museum and through the Quays

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/14953878


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jul 2016)

fossyant said:


> This is why I've stopped cycling into Manchester ! It's actually less stressful to drive (yep shock horror) - turn up the radio, air con on, and go with the slow flow into town. I've had a fair share of drivers deliberately cutting you up when on the bike, and then give you verbal when you shout - phone using, coffee drinking, weed smoking).
> .



I'm sorry Foss, but you're wrong here. I understand, on a personal level, it may be less stressful to drive for you, but it certainly isn't for me and I'm sure many of the other Manchester commuters would have a similar view.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jul 2016)

fossyant said:


> This is why I've stopped cycling into Manchester ! It's actually less stressful to drive (yep shock horror) - turn up the radio, air con on, and go with the slow flow into town. I've had a fair share of drivers deliberately cutting you up when on the bike, and then give you verbal when you shout - phone using, coffee drinking, weed smoking).





400bhp said:


> I'm sorry Foss, but you're wrong here. I understand, on a personal level, it may be less stressful to drive for you, but it certainly isn't for me and I'm sure many of the other Manchester commuters would have a similar view.


Same here. Much prefer the cut and thrust of cycling in traffic to the mind numbing and frustrating 4 wheeled commute, in fact I even prefer cycling when the roads get busier at peak times 
The big downsides for the car journey is that I have no control over journey time yet still get the same stupid, dangerous, couldn't give a feck about anybody else, random moves pulled on you as when on the bike but don't get the satisfaction of moving past the perpetrator 30s later when they are stuck again 100yds up the road 

I am a big believer in non segregated cycling infrastructure and routinely ignore any provision due to the lack of suitability for a cyclist travelling at 20-25mph. My theory is that cyclists should merge and be treated just like another car on the road but I understand this is a problematic utopia because I am pretty quick but many cyclists are not. I don't know what the answer/solution is to this problem but I have a huge suspicion that it would require massive training input for both cyclists and drivers rather than physical infrastructure provision and the drivers would have to do a set amount of open road cycling each year to maintain their driving entitlement.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2016)

400bhp said:


> I'm sorry Foss, but you're wrong here. I understand, on a personal level, it may be less stressful to drive for you, but it certainly isn't for me and I'm sure many of the other Manchester commuters would have a similar view.


I am never commuting by bike again.

Sorry but the injuries I've suffered have changed my life. I'm struggling to walk today as I can't breath well due to the rib injuries. I'm no longer able to cycle at a reasonable level.

I think road riding is over for me. The fixed hasn't even been touched since the accident. My trust of drivers ability to look where they are pointing their cars has gone. 

The infrastructure that's been put in in Manchester is more dangerous than just leaving the roads as they were.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jul 2016)

fossyant said:


> My trust of drivers ability to look where they are pointing their cars has gone.


You surprise me Fossy. I know you a bit, we have ridden together and met on a few occasions and I wouldn't have classed you as a person daft enough to trust anyone behind the wheel of car before your accidents?


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2016)

I like Skol said:


> You surprise me Fossy. I know you a bit, we have ridden together and met on a few occasions and I wouldn't have classed you as a person daft enough to trust anyone behind the wheel of car before your accidents?



I never have but I can't take another knock like this so riding near rush hour is a no no from now.


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2016)

I remember your posts after your operation the other year when you had to drive to work, you hated it as I recall.

I understand why you now can no longer risk it, but to say driving is less stressful?


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> I remember your posts after your operation the other year when you had to drive to work, you hated it as I recall.
> 
> I understand why you now can no longer risk it, but to say driving is less stressful?



I've negotiated early starts so it's not too bad driving but riding into the city is a no no. I was hit many years ago in the cit centre and I stopped commuting for about 10 years. It wasn't bad in St Manchester but coming in and out of the city is manic.

I'm too old to take a hit like this again.


----------



## Schneil (12 Jul 2016)

I hate the curry mile cycle lane! Since I've started using it I've hit a pedestrian and had a left hook. Before you start saying I should have looked, there was nothing I could do, the lady suddenly stepped out. Lucky no injuries to me or her! I'm as careful as I can be, but if people can't use their common sense, what can you do?
Also the damn thing floods as it doesn't drain properly. It's a bit better in Fallowfield, except the bit that puts you on the pavement. Ugh! 

In the mornings I tend to commute down Anson Road/Upper Brook street. It's usually slow moving traffic, but the cycle lane is too narrow, I've had a few uncomfortable episodes with buses. Like this one that nearly hit my shoulder. I complained and got the excuse that "I was too far from the kerb". So if anyone's hit by a bus from the same company, feel free to use in a negligence claim.


View: https://vimeo.com/152474011


----------



## ManiaMuse (13 Jul 2016)

Noru said:


> Manchester city centre really segregated cycle lanes. I know we've not got the budget of London but its a step in the right direction.
> I understand that current cyclists may feel safe on the road but these are needed to encourage people who current think it's too risky.
> 
> If Manchester's really genuine about changing how people get around the city, *they should reduce the quantity of city centre parking for every park & ride built.*
> ...


Agreed, way too many car parks in Manchester City Centre at prices that people are clearly happy to pay for all day parking everyday.

But on the other hand there are way too many buses clogging up Oxford Road and Portland Street as well (and the 'improvments' to Portland Street have only made things more congested).

Thankfully I won't have to use it as I use the Upper Brook Street/Birchfields Road/A34. Upper Brook Street is much safer than Oxford Road imo despite the traffic, 2 lanes segregated each way, no parking spaces, not many places for surprise left hooks (apart from the Plymouth Grove junction) or pedestrians stepping out etc, not many buses. Birchfields Road leaves something to be desired but it's residential and usually congested so ok if you keep your eyes out at junctions. And the A34 is fine once it gets to the dual carriageway.

Judging by how long it's taking them to do the pavements outside Sainsbury's at the moment this will take 5 years before it is finished anyway (yay more city centre roadworks!)


----------



## SavageHoutkop (13 Jul 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Thankfully I won't have to use it as I use the Upper Brook Street/Birchfields Road/A34. Upper Brook Street is much safer than Oxford Road imo despite the traffic,


But that's the one that's had the most recent fatality sadly. Ghost bike is present. 
I used to do part of the A34 (Birchfields) but turned off at St Chrysostoms when I did - after that the cars get too silly and the bike lane used to vanish just before the hospitals with no warning (not sure if it still does) and then there are multiple fast moving car lanes. .


----------



## fossyant (13 Jul 2016)

Anson Road (A34) is where I got rear ended at speed, as drivers jink left into the cycle lane. I was clipped on my rear sending me over the bars and my bike into another cyclist. Just opposite to the Rampant Lion. It's not bad that road, but the number of drivers that will just pull into the cycle lane to squeeze past right turning cars is crazy.


----------



## ManiaMuse (13 Jul 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> But that's the one that's had the most recent fatality sadly. Ghost bike is present.
> I used to do part of the A34 (Birchfields) but turned off at St Chrysostoms when I did - after that the cars get too silly and the bike lane used to vanish just before the hospitals with no warning (not sure if it still does) and then there are multiple fast moving car lanes. .


What happened in that fatality? I see that ghost bike going home but don't see that junction being particularly dangerous.

It's not that bad a road imo, a fair number of cyclists use it and the lanes are wide enough for drivers to overtake safely (plus you normally catch them at the next set of lights anyway). Also much quicker than Oxford Road, far fewer buses and you can usually catch a decent green wave with the traffic lights. Much prefer it to risking my life with pedestrians stepping out and drivers parking/pulling out anywhere on curry mile!


fossyant said:


> Anson Road (A34) is where I got rear ended at speed, as drivers jink left into the cycle lane. I was clipped on my rear sending me over the bars and my bike into another cyclist. Just opposite to the Rampant Lion. It's not bad that road, but the number of drivers that will just pull into the cycle lane to squeeze past right turning cars is crazy.


Agree the disappearing and reappearing bus/cycle lane in the residential stretch is annoying and the road surface is frankly crap in places. And yes agree you have to keep your wits about you especially if undertaking traffic, there are a couple of crossroads a bit further South which have potential for right hooks. Alternative for me as I head to Stockport is the A6 but it's so much more stop/start with all the traffic lights and the 'other' curry mile through Longsite/Levenshulme.


----------



## Schneil (13 Jul 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> What happened in that fatality? I see that ghost bike going home but don't see that junction being particularly dangerous.
> 
> It's not that bad a road imo, a fair number of cyclists use it and the lanes are wide enough for drivers to overtake safely (plus you normally catch them at the next set of lights anyway). Also much quicker than Oxford Road, far fewer buses and you can usually catch a decent green wave with the traffic lights. Much prefer it to risking my life with pedestrians stepping out and drivers parking/pulling out anywhere on curry mile!
> 
> Agree the disappearing and reappearing bus/cycle lane in the residential stretch is annoying and the road surface is frankly crap in places. And yes agree you have to keep your wits about you especially if undertaking traffic, there are a couple of crossroads a bit further South which have potential for right hooks. Alternative for me as I head to Stockport is the A6 but it's so much more stop/start with all the traffic lights and the 'other' curry mile through Longsite/Levenshulme.



The fatality was this poor chap http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...-news/cyclist-dies-upper-brook-street-8439443
No news since, so I don't know what the outcome of the investigation was.

Avoid the A6 through longsight&Levenshulme, especially going South between Longsight Market and McVities. The standard of driving and parking is worse than Rusholme. You're travelling slower as it;'s uphill and people try to race past you. Going through Levenshulme your either hide in a door zone , or have someone driving up your arse.




fossyant said:


> Anson Road (A34) is where I got rear ended at speed, as drivers jink left into the cycle lane. I was clipped on my rear sending me over the bars and my bike into another cyclist. Just opposite to the Rampant Lion. It's not bad that road, but the number of drivers that will just pull into the cycle lane to squeeze past right turning cars is crazy.



Agreed, the cycle lane is too narrow and so is the main carriageway - hence my bus experience. The worst bit for that is the junction by Birch Lane. Going North drivers cut the corner and enter the bike lane Going South you are vulnerable to right hooks.

My route to Stockport is to go down Oxford Road as far as Edinburgh cycles. I turn left and go down Oxford Place, then right onto Anson Road. I then hit the fallowfield loop at the double roundabout and come out on the A6 near Broom Lane. Not perfect, but I think it avoids the nastiest bits of all three main roads


----------



## SavageHoutkop (14 Jul 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Much prefer it to risking my life with pedestrians stepping out and drivers parking/pulling out anywhere on curry mile!


You've not ridden the Curry Mile then since the new infra (or you stick to the road if you have). Pedestrian conflict still exists now but no problems with parking and pulling out as new lane is on the inside of parked cars not outside and is kerb protected (with bollards)


----------

